# Anyone have suplimentary shakes?



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have complan when im bad as dont eat.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

Try Vega Whole Food Optimizer. It tastes bad, but it should give you some protein, fiber and essential vitamins. Try it if you can get past the tasting bad part.


----------

